# Game 72: Clippers @ Nets--03.30.05



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

<center>*
















<font face = "verdana" size=2>Los Angeles Clippers (32-39) at New Jersey Nets (33-38)
Wednesday, 03.30.2005, 7:30 PM EST
Continental Airlines Arena - East Rutherford, NJ
TV: YES, FSN2, NBALP*
</center>

The Nets return home for another must-win Wednesday as they take on the Clippers. Los Angeles has dropped the first two games of their 7 game road trip. Corey Maggette is averaging 25.9 points and 7.1 rebounds in his last 8 games. He has gotten to the foul line at least 11 times in 7 of those 8.

*Previous Meetings:
11.25.04 - Clippers 101, Nets 88*
Marko Jaric - 23 points, 6 assists, 3 blocks


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Clippers coming off of a loss tonight against the cavs, which could help us.

The Magic are playing the raptors tomorrow, and the sixers are playing the suns. We gotta pull out a win with this one


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

I wanna see how Livingston does...


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Nets should win this one. Any lost from this point on will be a big blow.


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

We have to win this game


----------



## NetsRoll (Mar 24, 2004)

How has Mikki Moore been playing?


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

NetsRoll said:


> How has Mikki Moore been playing?


Looking at their last 8 or so games, his minutes have been pretty inconsistent.


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

simmons didn´t play last night (leg injury). will he play tonight, or is he still in civvies?


----------



## crimsonice (Feb 27, 2003)

Nets need to win this game...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

roro26 said:


> simmons didn´t play last night (leg injury). will he play tonight, or is he still in civvies?


I hope he is out, dangerous 3rd option for the Clippers.

-Petey


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

ya, they said he´s ´questionable´. *prays*


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

99 nets
84 sizzors
they aint gonna cut our nets today lol corny i no
i think that we will win with a bang emotions will b flying high today. clippers comn off a lose frm last night so hopfully we can maken it a back 2 back lose.. man man 4 today kidd he needs to set every1 up today


----------



## KingofNewark (Feb 18, 2005)

Clippers play lousy D, Carter will carve them up all night. GO NETS!!!


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

76ers play Phoenix tonight


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

i know! philly must be stopped.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Looking at the comparison of stats, the Clippers beats us in almost all categories but 3 (Steals, 3PT and Turnovers).

Average -- Nets -- Clippers
Points --- 89.9 –- 96.1 
FG% ------ .422 -- .458 
FT% ------ .769 -- .782 
3PT FG --- .359 -- .342
Off Reb -- 10.23 – 12.23 
Def Reb -- 29.07 – 29.91 
Tot Reb -- 39.3 -– 42.14 
Assists -– 21.03 – 23.29 
Steals --– 7.76 -– 7.2 
Turnovers- 14.27 – 15.49 
Blocks --- 4 ----– 5.16


Kind of scary if you think about it.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Here are opponent's stats:

Cat------- Nets -- Clippers 
Points --- 93.3 –- 96.5 
FG% ------ .441 -- .446 
FT% ------ .742 -- .756 
3Pt FG --- .370 -- .367
Off Reb -- 10.65 – 11.86
Def Reb -- 30.85 – 27.56 
Rebounds - 41.49 – 39.41 
Assists -– 20.38 – 20.70 
Steals --– 7.39 -– 7.64 
Turnovers- 15.25 – 13.54 
Blocks --- 5.04 -– 4.84 

Nets leads in some categories.


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

jeez. :curse: 

Stoudemire missed Tuesday’s practice and continued to receive treatment for inflammation in his left ankle. He attempted to work out at Wednesday morning's shoot around, but was limited by his still tender ankle and is not expected to play against Philadelphia tonight. 
(phx suns website) 

not cool.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

clippers are in the second game of a back to back...we should beat this team easily


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

faNETicS said:


> Here are opponent's stats:
> 
> Cat------- Nets -- Clippers
> Points --- 93.3 –- 96.5
> ...


That number fails to include defense, which is the most important statistic. Aside from that, we have players with winning attitudes. They have players with losing attitudes. Finally, we have the best player on the court, Carter.

Factor that all in and I think the Nets will take this one with ease.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Any type of team statistic for the Nets (including record) is entirely skewed by the fact that the team has been changed so often and so drastically.


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

I don't know how skewed record is. We're a 33-38 team. We've played too inconsistently, even with Carter and Kidd together for a while to really say we are better than that. We are a 33-38 team and we more or less play like one. If the Nets can pull together some consistency, then I'll say we're better than our record, but not yet.


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

No Homecoming for Kittles

Wednesday’s game against the Clippers was supposed to be a sort of homecoming for longtime Nets player Kerry Kittles. Kittles, who was traded to Los Angeles in the offseason, has been on the injured list since mid-January with a degenerative disk in his lower back.

The word is that the injury is quite severe and could be career-ending. Kidd spoke with his former teammate to find out if he was making the trip, but Kittles informed the Nets captain he wasn’t.

“If that’s the case (Kittles’ injury being career-threatening), it’s sad because he is so young and so talent,” Kidd said Tuesday. “But hopefully that’s not that case.”

Kidd has nothing but fond memories of playing along side Kittles, who played his first seven seasons in New Jersey.

“Kerry was great. He was a guy who liked to get out and run, and who could put points up in a hurry. We had great rapport, he was a great teammate and a great guy,” Kidd said.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

PetroToZoran said:


> I don't know how skewed record is. We're a 33-38 team. We've played too inconsistently, even with Carter and Kidd together for a while to really say we are better than that. We are a 33-38 team and we more or less play like one. If the Nets can pull together some consistency, then I'll say we're better than our record, but not yet.


We are 2 games over 500 with Carter and Kidd (without RJ).

That's a pretty sizeable difference.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

The Nets find themselves 2.5 games behind the 8th place Sixers who play Phoenix tonight. This is a must win game, and if they can take it, they could very likely find themselves only a game and a half out of the playoffs once the night is over.


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

Petey said:


> We are 2 games over 500 with Carter and Kidd (without RJ).
> 
> That's a pretty sizeable difference.
> 
> -Petey


True, but we've been very hot and cold. I want us to stay hot or at least warm for a while before I call us a better team than our record shows.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

well needless to say we need this


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

hahah, "Hollywood Tripuka"


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Collins the only player who started the last game when these two teams met.


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

VERY VERY DANGEROUS GAME............


Meggatte eats us alive everytime he plays us and Kidd does not play well against them.!!

I hope that everyone steps up and play their A game.........

This will be a tough game :swammi:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

All of the nets announcers kept saying stuff like "Well, the clippers are out of the playoff picture....pretty much", but from the interviews, it seemed like the players and Coach Frank weren't taking it that way, which is a good sign.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

anyone watchin the mcdonalds dunk contest some white kid just did vince's reverse 360


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> anyone watchin the mcdonalds dunk contest some white kid just did vince's reverse 360


 Is it on ESPN?


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

Kittles is great.........I wish that he was a net...But for now just get well..

:cheers:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

persian pride said:


> Kittles is great.........I wish that he was a net...But for now just get well..
> 
> :cheers:


 I would have like to seen what kind of "welcome back" he would have gotten.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

News on Simmons?

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Last game against the western confrence this year for the nets. I didn't even realize


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Petey said:


> News on Simmons?
> 
> -Petey


 He's not in the starting lineup for them...Lawrence said he was questionable...thats all I heard.


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

I am very angry tonight, and am not in mood for a net mess-up :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Is it on ESPN?


yup


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nenad starts things off with a dunk.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Great start with the Krstic dunk.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

lets go


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

and collins already picks up foul number 1, 30 seconds into it.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

I'm sensing a big game from Nenad.


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

why is it that every game Collins must be faul trouble..........It is rediculus


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nenad again, they're going to him early.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic with 2 more...

Livingston responds then stares down Carter?

-Petey


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

jmk said:


> I'm sensing a big game from Nenad.


If he scores 15 points we will win........


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince knocks down the jumper, nets up 6-2 early on.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

nenead wit the to


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Carter starts off well in addition to Nenad.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince with the dunk on the break after the long past from kidd, and the foul.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter, then Carter for a dunk and 1.

HOT!!!

-Petey


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

Carter better watch out....He is doing too much of his "showtime" dunks. Players are getting angry at him and make hard fauls on him


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Stupid foul on the Clippers. Maggette had a brain fart, it seems.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Petey said:


> Krstic with 2 more...
> 
> Livingston responds then stares down Carter?
> 
> -Petey


you cant be serious


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nenad draws foul number 1 on Livingston.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Why foul Carter there?

Kidd with 3 assists.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

did vince stare livingston down


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

Are we doubling up on Meggetti????


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vaughn hits the jumper...11-2 lead. 5/5 from the field, 5 assists.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

11-2 to start out. We're looking very good.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Livingston better not get Vince going, we all know what a ticked off Vince can do


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> did vince stare livingston down


YES!!!

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

how was vinces dunk


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

5-5, with 5 assists... Pretty.

-Petey


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Nenad draws foul number 1 on Livingston.


Levingston is in his 40s , NBA's oldest player. I think 43


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Magette hits the turn around. 11-4, Nets


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

How does the Clippers backcourt of Jaric and Livingston look? Which Nets are matched up against them? Are they giving it 110%?


After this game, please feel free to stop by the Nuggets/Jazz game thread


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd off the glass to vince!! Nice play right there


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

Petey said:


> 5-5, with 5 assists... Pretty.
> 
> -Petey


Lets have a fun game............For a change lets win by 15 points or so :banana:


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

You could see that coming from a mile away.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

im watchin mcdonalds dunk contest dude just put his arm in rim


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

HAHA... Kidd on the break off the glass to Carter.

'Alley opp by design'!

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Kidd off the glass to vince!! Nice play right there


did vince throw it down with 1 or 2 hands how was his first dunk


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

Have fun guys................I have to run.....take care everyone.

Hopefully we will win......

If we win tonight and Sixers lose, we will be on the right track


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Petey said:


> HAHA... Kidd on the break off the glass to Carter.
> 
> 'Alley opp by design'!
> 
> -Petey


 haha, it totally was, you could see when he was doing the "layup" it looked weird.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Collins knocks down a jumper. Kidd with 6 assists already.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Hey guys, just got home ... I left work early. Sick. 
Nets with a good start!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Another break, vince can't finish but going to the line.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Kidd is on pace for 48 assists midway through the first.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Damn, Kidd is dismantling the Clippers and its only the 1st. :curse:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

AND there was traffic there...

Kaman was dunked on.

Carter streaking, Carter hits the FT after the foul... Shot had just rimmed out.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

17-7 nets, 6 1/2 to go in the first.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Man, Vince is the only Net to miss a shot. Has he had too much mustard on the hot dog?


After this game, please feel free to stop by the Nuggets/Jazz game thread


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

kristic with 3 turnnovers


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Clippers down 10 with 6 left in the 1st.

The Clippers are just turning over the ball too much.

Nets already have 6 fast break points.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

collins with a nice block.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

nenad lays it in, and 1. number 2 on livingston.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Collins just rejected Livingston for Carter.

Krstic hits off the Carter feed, hits and to the line. Foul #2 on Livingston.

-Petey


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Vince and Nenad working together well.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

8 assists on 8 FG's for the nets, thats a stat the is good to see.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

livingston really messin up after he stared vince down


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Collins knocks down another after the pass from vince. Not a bad first quarter for him.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter to Collins.

22-11, Nets.

Nets are hitting everything.

-Petey


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

The Nets are just on fire. Vince to Jason C. for the 15 footer.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

carter with 3 assists kidd with 6


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vaughn with a backcourt? 22-14 Nets. Nenead picks up his first foul, Brand to the line.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vaughn hits after a nice pass from Nenad.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Will the Nets please miss. :gopray:


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Vaughn nails the 20 footer. Clippers D is atrocious.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hey Kidd is on pace to break Skiles assist record.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nets shooting 10/12 so far, up 7 points.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

More... turnovers for the Clippers.

-Petey


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Somehow this is only a 7 point game.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Petey said:


> Hey Kidd is on pace to break Skiles assist record.
> 
> -Petey


 That'd be awesome.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

jmk said:


> Somehow this is only a 7 point game.


 Clippers have been chipping away slowly...it seems like it should be a lot more.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kamen might be out for the rest of the game.

Kidd sits, Buford in.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

It would be great to see the Nets win with Kidd not taking a single shot but having 30 A's


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kaman strains his lower back with 2:30 in the 1st, return is questionable.

Carter to the line, Kidd to the bench, Buford in.

-Petey


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Vince on pace for another 40+ point game.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nenad with an offensive foul, number 2 on him. Cliff is coming in.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Lets keep track, the Nets had 5 TO's before Buford came in the game


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

#2 on Nenad...

Robinson in.

Nets up 6 w/ a little less then 2 in the quarter.

Nets with 7 turnovers already too.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Collins.....with the airball.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Our starting 4 airballs it.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

kristic fn us up got off to strong start now has 3 to's 3 fouls nets not playing d


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Collins with an Air Ball, 26-20, Carter just picked up a foul...

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Now Brand with a fade away over Collins (who is 3/4 inches taller)?

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

clipers down 6


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Cliffy with the putback, nets up 28-22...foul on Cliff, his first.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Uncle Cliffy with a nice tip-in above the rim.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Robinson with the tip, then a foul, Maggette to the line.

Robinson is active. Has to stop with the stupid fouls though... he has like 2 per game.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Buford drives, Brand rips it away....magette lays it in.

Vince misses a three, quarter ends with a nets lead, 28-25


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

give the ball to vince


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Brand w/ a big big block on Buford, and then Magette hits, Nets up 3, 28-25.

We need to stop turning it over this next quarter...

-Petey


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Wow. It's 28-25 after the first. We had our third quarter meltdown in the second half of the first quarter.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

i sense a clippers lead comin soon


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> i sense a clippers lead comin soon


 That'd be so bad, especially after the hot start.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

How is Krstic doing in this game so far? 
7 points but 4 turnovers.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Turkish Delight said:


> How is Krstic doing in this game so far?
> 7 points but 4 turnovers.


Started well, then stupid fouls and turnovers.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

can someone tell me who startin in 2nd quarter


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nets shooting 61% so far.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Buford with a miss, we are still at 61%... would be nice to bring Kidd in to build up a lead of some sort.

-Petey


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Buford should not be allowed to play another minute. Anyone want to guess his +/-


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> can someone tell me who startin in 2nd quarter


 Collins, Cliff, Vince, Best, Buford


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Suddenly the Nets can't hit anything. Tell Dunleavy to put Livingston back in at point.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> Buford should not be allowed to play another minute. Anyone want to guess his +/-


 Put in zoran!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

nets 0-3 to start 2nd


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince hits a shot, 13 for him so far.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vince with 13 now... Man, so want to see a career high.

-Petey


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Vince hits the long pseudo-fadeaway.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Vince hits a shot, 13 for him so far.


bout time they gave it to him


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Offensive foul on "Zelly."


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Another basket for vince, 15 for him.

Nets are 8-1 when Vince gets 33+ (only loss was vs. Spurs, in that game he got kicked out)


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Nets were up 25-17 when Buford came in the game :nonono:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vince with a left handed finish... 15.

Wow.

Brand w/ an offensive foul.

-Petey


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> bout time they gave it to him


Welcome to the _Nets_ game thread!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Every time buford touches the ball, I just think "I wish zoran was in there". Rodney is 0-3 so far.

V-C THREEEEE!


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

VC on fire! 3 for Vince.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vine is 3-3 in the quarter


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince has all the nets points in the 2nd. Nets up 8 now.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

VC3!!!

Wow, Carter is on a mission. Nets up 8, Carter with 18.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Maggette to the bench...

Best hits. The Nets are hitting everything.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Bect knocks one down. 10 point lead.

Veal in now. As is Kidd.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Brunson with a career night?

10 points on 4-5 shooting.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Vince shooting 6/9 from the field.
Looks like he's well on the way to having two monster games in a row.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

VC is rescuing Buford's +/-


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Veal with the bucket after the nice find.

Best lays it in, I thought we were gonna see an off the glass...and then I realized that it was buford and not vince.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow, RUNNING, RUNNING... 12-4, fast break points... Kidd to best on the break.

-Petey


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Petey said:


> Brunson with a career night?
> 
> 10 points on 4-5 shooting.
> 
> -Petey


He's actually played pretty well for the Clippers this year.
He's averaging 6 points and 5.5 assists per game.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

I can smell a big Nets lead going to the half ... 
They need to take the game away from the Clippers early, so Kidd and Vince can have their much deserve rest.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kelly Tripuka is insane.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Nets starting to pull away again.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

jmk said:


> Nets starting to pull away again.


Then some foolish turnovers... and poor shot selection.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Cliff picks up foul number 2.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

see you guys later ... I'm really sick now. got to go.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

faNETicS said:


> see you guys later ... I'm really sick now. got to go.


Get home safe buddy.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Cliff hits the three after the hustle from Buford. 13 point lead.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Uncle Cliffy for 3!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow Robinson with a 3... good sign for the Nets at least.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nenad back in for Cliffy.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

CAN we stop passing to Buford? Jeez.

Krstic in for Robinson.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

15 assists on 18 field goals.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets with 18 FGs, 15 assists.

So it's assist or turn over.

Clippers w/ their 11 TO.

Carter back in...

-Petey


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Where's Nazor?


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

anyone see the Detroit-sacramento score? sacramento is on pace for a 25-point half.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince takin to many 3's 1-4


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Buford is out :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nenad with another basket. He's been having his way down low.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> vince takin to many 3's 1-4


Only one away from 50%.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic hits, 9 points in 11 minutes... He is just getting better as the year goes on.

Nets up double figures.

-Petey


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Nets have limited Brand to only 3 shots. Brand should be having a great game but he is not getting his normal shots.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nenad hits the jumper


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

hey guys i'm back...looks like the nets are doing well..wow 18 points for Vince!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic with another basket from the elbow.

Nets 48-34, 2 left in the 2nd.

-Petey


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

Nets are doing "ok", while the Clippers are just plain sucking. 

Take em however you can get em though. :cheers:


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Nenad having what seems like will be his best offensive game of the season.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

jason kidd hasn't attempted a shot!!! whats up with that??????????


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Whats truly amazing is Kidd has 8 assists and yet not a single shot taken by him


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

fruitcake said:


> jason kidd hasn't attempted a shot!!! whats up with that??????????


He attempted one shot I believe.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Veal with the runner, but it rims out. up 12 with 1:15ish left.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

fruitcake said:


> jason kidd hasn't attempted a shot!!! whats up with that??????????


No, he has.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

fruitcake said:


> jason kidd hasn't attempted a shot!!! whats up with that??????????


Dude, he has 6 assists in the first 6 minutes of the game.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Clippers w/ their 13th turn over.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Collins in, Veal out.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter hits again. 20 first half?

Pretty... fadeaway.

-Petey


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Vince jumps at turns before he even sees the basket.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

20 points so far in the first half for vince.

Nenad bank in the hook shot after the pass from Vince. 13 in the first half for him

9 assists for Kidd in the first half.


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

jmk said:


> Nenad having what seems like will be his best offensive game of the season.


he had that one game when he was on fire but was kicked out early. Maybe december or early January?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter, 4th assist, pass to Krstic. 13th points for Krstic, Krstic with 3rd foul on Livingston.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

jmk said:


> No, he has.


stupid yahoo gamechannel :curse:


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

I really like how Vince, Jason, and Nenad work together. I can't wait to see how RJ adds into this equation.


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

Not sure how this first half could go any better.

18 assists on 22 field goals.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nenad picks up foul 3


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

kidd has 9 assists in 1st half come on vince get him one more


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Dumpy said:


> he had that one game when he was on fire but was kicked out early. Maybe december or early January?


Verus the Bobcats.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

schub said:


> Not sure how this first half could go any better.
> 
> 18 assists on 22 field goals.


Less turnovers?

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Who is guarding Vince? I thought Maggete was known for his defense


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Ha. Great music from the loudspeakers.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vinces three rims out at the end of the half.

Nets go into the half up 52-38.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

52-38, Big 2nd half, Hope Frank starts Kidd and Carter and keeps them in for most of the 3rd.

-Petey


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Vince misses the 3 at halftime. 52-38 going into the break.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince 1-5 on 3's


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Petey said:


> Less turnovers?
> 
> -Petey


i.e. No Buford


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

i see vince goin for 32


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Charlotte up 4 on Chicago
Washington up 7 on Atlanta
Orlando up 7 on Toronto
Dallas up 4 on Boston


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

schub said:


> Not sure how this first half could go any better.
> 
> 18 assists on 22 field goals.


19 assists?


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Vince with 20 points, 3 rebounds, and 4 assists
Jason with 0 points, 3 rebounds, and 9 assists
Nenad with 13 points on 6-6 shooting, but only 1 rebound

I'm going to go shower. Keep the thread busy.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

As of right now, Orlando is up by 7 with about 6 minutes left in the third.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Start the Chant Now

ZORAN, ZORAN, ZORAN


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Dumpy said:


> schub said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure how this first half could go any better.
> ...


Haha, wait, how about if Kidd has all 18 to Carter on Alley Opps?

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

cpawfan said:


> Start the Chant Now
> 
> ZORAN, ZORAN, ZORAN


I'm not chanting that in my house... sorry.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> Start the Chant Now
> 
> ZORAN, ZORAN, ZORAN


 I wish he'd come in off the bench before Buford.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Ixnay on the owershay. I forgot Lost was on.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nets need to keep up the intensity in the second half. Build a big lead and put it away


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

how many do you guys think vince will score


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> how many do you guys think vince will score


34-41


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

Twin been guarding Brand? 1-3, 3 pts.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow, Krstic is 6-6, 13 points...

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

vince will score 40!!!!!!!!!....he is frusturated that he was left hanging with 39 on Monday


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Petey said:


> Wow, Krstic is 6-6, 13 points...
> 
> -Petey


4 turnovers 3 fouls


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

magette hits to start


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

clippers start the third off strong, 10 point game now.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

And he misses his first attempt for the game...

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

krstic misses...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

And Livingston then hits.

6-0 run for the Clippers.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

i see that Jaric and Livingston are both playing....aren't they both poitn guards?


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

clippers 4-4


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Clippers 4/4 in the third quarter.

VC threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter finds Collins who hits...

Brand responds.

Brand has 5 points, 6 boards.

Krstic and Collins doing a nice job on him.

-Petey


----------



## Bobot (Mar 28, 2005)

Carter and Krstic are both having a great game.
its only half time and Carter's already got 20 points and Krstic is 6-6 fg.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince with the dunk on the break...Magette responds on the break for the clippers.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince has 3 dunks tonight up 9


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow, Carter with the rebound, nice pass to Vaugh, back to Carter for the dunk, Jaric looks hurt.

Carter is moving up the Dunk-O-Meter quick.

Vaughn hits.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vaughn knocks it down.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Vince with the dunk on the break...Magette responds on the break for the clippers.


how was it


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vaughn throws up an ugly looking shot. 9 point game.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince gets to the basket and lays it in. 27 for vince so far.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter with a repost... then cuts and finger rolls it in, Carter with 27.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> how was it


it was a 360 between the legs reverse


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

kidd nails the three. Back up to a 14 point lead.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd w/ a big 3.

Vaughn with the steal, to Collins on the break to the trailing Kidd.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd hits another.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> it was a 360 between the legs reverse


very funny


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

This is looking like a night where the starters will get some rest. :clap:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd with another 3, feed from Carter.

Clippers are stall, they are not rotating on Kidd.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> it was a 360 between the legs reverse


seriously how was it


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> seriously how was it


dunno...how was it Petey?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nets opening it up....I just want them to get up big and not have a game that comes down to the very end...seems like forever since that happened.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> very funny


No, it really was.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

PSUmtj112 said:


> This is looking like a night where the starters will get some rest. :clap:


 Hopefully, the clippers keep chipping away, but then the nets build a lead again.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Petey said:


> No, it really was.
> 
> -Petey


come on man please tell me


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Petey said:


> No, it really was.
> 
> -Petey


wow i am psychic


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> come on man please tell me


Pretty normal dunk, if it were anything special I would call out your name... like I have in the past.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vaughn nails a jumper off the inbounds.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vaughn with a quick shot off the inbound...

74-56, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd hits a jumper over livingston...he's getting his shot going now.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow, Kidd over Livingston. Kidd is now feeling it huh?

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

hope vince gets 30


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Collins picks up his 4th, Cliffy coming in.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Robinson in for Collins.

Brand at the line 2 for 2.

Brunson back in...

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

damn it...my gameday is still at 69 to 56


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nenad hasn't been able to get it going in the second half.

Cliffy pick up foul number 3, nets over the limit.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Perfect log to Carter, misses... Krstic kicks it out of bounds.

Why is Robinson on Maggette?

Nets over the limit, Clippers w/ no foul in the quarter.

Hits the first...

76-59, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

fruitcake said:


> damn it...my gameday is still at 69 to 56


 73-59


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince with 2 missed layups come on vince


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Whats the record for assists in a game set by skiles?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic just hit hard by Brand.

Brand upset he's having an off night?

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nenad to the line, misses the first, hits the second.

YES just had a nice graphic about nenads progression, rebounds and poitns have gone up every month.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Whats the record for assists in a game set by skiles?


25


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Amazing, they just showed that every month, Krstic has averaged more points and rebounds.

-Petey


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

Petey said:


> Krstic just hit hard by Brand.
> 
> Brand upset he's having an off night?
> 
> -Petey


Krstic can take it.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince with a nice move in the paint to get the shot.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

CARTER!!!

He is just so amazing. I swear when someone says they miss KMart... I chuckle.

-Petey


----------



## crimsonice (Feb 27, 2003)

Carter is awesome... so sad us fans in Toronto don't get to see him much anymore...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

12 assists for Kidd so far.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

> He is just so amazing. I swear when someone says they miss KMart... I chuckle.


Thats why he is known as half man half amazing


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

Petey said:


> CARTER!!!
> 
> He is just so amazing. I swear when someone says they miss KMart... I chuckle.
> 
> -Petey


I miss KMart.

Deal with it. :curse:


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

crimsonice said:


> Carter is awesome... so sad us fans in Toronto don't get to see him much anymore...


you will see him April 15th!!!!


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Cliff way short on the 3. Nets TO.


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

Carter with offensive rebound  Good game so far


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Cliff nails one. 17 point game.


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

Robinson just made a shoot


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

PSUmtj112 said:


> I miss KMart.
> 
> Deal with it. :curse:


Chuckles... 

-Petey


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

Foul on Robinson


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

whats the score?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince with a dunk...31 for him so far.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

I want Chris Wilcox!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

yeah to me carter is better for nets if only he could play better d the nets would be unstoppable


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wilcox gets the roll on the 2nd FT. I wish the Clippers would give him up in the Kittles deal.

CARTER!!!

31 for Vince, with a minute left in the 3rd.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Vince with a dunk...31 for him so far.


how was it


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

Carter just made anotehr shoot


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

Krstic made shoot and Foul


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nenad with a nice real nice move, lays it in, and the foul


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

WOW. Unbelievable move by Nenad.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter w/ a huge steal..

Krstic with a tip, hits... wow, nice.

82-63...

Nets up 20, 17 for Krstic.

-Petey


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

17 for Krstic :banana:


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

krstic with rebound but we lost ball TO


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

hope kidd scores 2 more for the double double


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

Forget Paul Pierce.

Nenad is the truth.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Dang it LOL unless the clips cut it close, Vince will be sitting soon. No 40 pt game either


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

*6,000!!!*


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets up 20 on the Clippers, 1 quarter to go...

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

20 poitn game going into the 4th, I like seeing that.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince has had 4 dunks tonight someone please tell me how they were


----------



## crimsonice (Feb 27, 2003)

hmmm... looks like vince will only get 40+ tonight...


----------



## NJNetFan (Jun 21, 2004)

Nets are taking care of their business tonight!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

boston down 1
washington up 1
bulls up 6
wiz up 1


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

whos startin 4th


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> vince has had 4 dunks tonight someone please tell me how they were


Nothing too special, other then the off the glass one in the first.


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

crimsonice said:


> hmmm... looks like vince will only get 40+ tonight...


Hopefully, 31 is it. Kidd and Carter should be done for the night.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Quick basket, then Veal with his 3rd.

Why are our big men so foul prone?

-Petey


----------



## crimsonice (Feb 27, 2003)

let's home some Philly loses tonight...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> whos startin 4th


 Nenad, Vince, Veal, Best, Buford.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Lucky bounce... Carter with the lob, missed it, then out of bounds on LA.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince missed dunk


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Buford misses...surprise surprise.

Veal hits a jumper, 6 for him.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow... Veal with a basket, gets the roll.

Nets up 87-63.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The clippers are really that bad, a 24 point blowout is sorry


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> vince missed dunk


Very bad... he waited behind on the play that was about to develop too.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Buford misses a three....:sigh:


----------



## crimsonice (Feb 27, 2003)

charlotte up on the bulls...


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

Anyone else with some points on this game?


----------



## crimsonice (Feb 27, 2003)

buford sucks... Nets need to build their bench for next season..


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

crimsonice said:


> buford sucks... Nets need to build their bench for next season..


Yeah, no doubt.

Wish Zoran has some of his minutes.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Buford with the airball...and here comes zoran, thankfully.


----------



## crimsonice (Feb 27, 2003)

how effective is zoran on the wing?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

crimsonice said:


> how effective is zoran on the wing?


Suprisingly, his shooting had been pretty good this year.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nets getting a few offensive rebounds, thats always nice to see.


----------



## crimsonice (Feb 27, 2003)

gosh.. I feel sorry for these Clippers... they have quite a bit of talent on this team, but every year they suck...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Veal knocks down another jumper.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Veal for the long two. VEAL!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Zoran is getting some garbage time...

Veal hits.

89-68.

Zoran on Maggette.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

crimsonice said:


> gosh.. I feel sorry for these Clippers... they have quite a bit of talent on this team, but every year they suck...


Kaman got hurt in the 1st quarter... and Simmons didn't even tough the court.

-Petey


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Rodney Rogers!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

crimsonice said:


> gosh.. I feel sorry for these Clippers... they have quite a bit of talent on this team, but every year they suck...


 They were close for a while this year to atleast making the playoffs....mabe next year, they've got a lot of young guys.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

jmk said:


> Rodney Rogers!


 :laugh:


----------



## crimsonice (Feb 27, 2003)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> They were close for a while this year to atleast making the playoffs....mabe next year, they've got a lot of young guys.


they do have a lot of young guys... but it just seems like they are missing something... missing that one impact player to push them over the top and steer them in the right direction.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

bring V I N C E back...the fans payed to watch him, not V E A L and Z O R A N


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Orlando won...hopefully philly goes down so we can gain some ground on someone.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

fruitcake said:


> bring V I N C E back...the fans payed to watch him, not V E A L and Z O R A N


 I'd rather see him get some rest in a game we're up 21 with 5 mintues left.


----------



## crimsonice (Feb 27, 2003)

damn... the bulls are gonna win as well... philly's gotta lose tonight's game..


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

if we hang on to win...we will only be 4.5 back of Boston!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

fruitcake said:


> bring V I N C E back...the fans payed to watch him, not V E A L and Z O R A N


What are you, out of your mind? ARE YOU OUT YOUR MIND?! But seriously, we're up 20+. No need to risk injury.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

crimsonice said:


> they do have a lot of young guys... but it just seems like they are missing something... missing that one impact player to push them over the top and steer them in the right direction.


 Yeah, thats true...Brand is the cloeset thing to that they have. And he's a very solid player, don't get me wrong, but he just...I don't know.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

crimsonice said:


> they do have a lot of young guys... but it just seems like they are missing something... missing that one impact player to push them over the top and steer them in the right direction.


I think they made a mistake to resign Brand to that deal, they need to find their impact players then build.

Like the Raptors have Bosh, they can sign anyone... They don't have that type of player to build around.

-Petey


----------



## crimsonice (Feb 27, 2003)

fruitcake said:


> if we hang on to win...we will only be 4.5 back of Boston!!!!!!!!!!!!!


haha.. I think it's pretty much impossible to catch up to them at this point...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

10 points, 6 boards for Veal...

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

jmk said:


> What are you, out of your mind? ARE YOU OUT YOUR MIND?! But seriously, we're up 20+. No need to risk injury.


yes i am out of my mind...but i want to see more dunks and i think the fans want that toooooo


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

33 assists. Season high.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

crimsonice said:


> haha.. I think it's pretty much impossible to catch up to them at this point...


we do have two games coming up against boston...you never know


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

fruitcake said:


> yes i am out of my mind...but i want to see more dunks and i think the fans want that toooooo


I do. Carter just made the game look soo easy tonight.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

It's nice to see a big win like this for a change.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Even our 2nd unit is taking it to the Clippers.

Jaric with a 3.

Nets, up 15, minute and a half left.

-Petey


----------



## crimsonice (Feb 27, 2003)

Petey said:


> I think they made a mistake to resign Brand to that deal, they need to find their impact players then build.
> 
> Like the Raptors have Bosh, they can sign anyone... They don't have that type of player to build around.
> 
> -Petey


I'm not sure if signing Brand was a mistake... it wasn't a great move, but not a bad one either. He's a reliable 20/10 guy along with a couple blocks as well. Throw in the fact that he is a hard worker, plays hard and isn't a problem off the court, it's not that bad of a deal.

But at the same time... he is the leader of the team... and they aren't winning... I don't know as well...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Veal hits another.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Haha Veal misses a lazy layup.

What a joke.

Thomas is in.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

crimsonice said:


> I'm not sure if signing Brand was a mistake... it wasn't a great move, but not a bad one either. He's a reliable 20/10 guy along with a couple blocks as well. Throw in the fact that he is a hard worker, plays hard and isn't a problem off the court, it's not that bad of a deal.
> 
> But at the same time... he is the leader of the team... and they aren't winning... I don't know as well...


 Yeah, he is a very solid player like I said, but it seems like he's missing that killer/winning instinct.


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

We won this game :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

crimsonice said:


> I'm not sure if signing Brand was a mistake... it wasn't a great move, but not a bad one either. He's a reliable 20/10 guy along with a couple blocks as well. Throw in the fact that he is a hard worker, plays hard and isn't a problem off the court, it's not that bad of a deal.
> 
> But at the same time... he is the leader of the team... and they aren't winning... I don't know as well...


He's not the player you build around. Same mistake tons of teams make.

Is Redd a max player?

If you send the max on him, how will you build around him?

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

And Zoran throws it up in the air as the game ends. Nice win tonight.


----------



## crimsonice (Feb 27, 2003)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Yeah, he is a very solid player like I said, but it seems like he's missing that killer/winning instinct.


ya.. I think I'm with you on that...


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

lets hope phoenix kills philly and webber gets injured


----------



## crimsonice (Feb 27, 2003)

Petey said:


> He's not the player you build around. Same mistake tons of teams make.
> 
> Is Redd a max player?
> 
> ...


True... Redd certainly isn't a max player, but I would think Brand is a more valuable commodity than Redd...

Is Jefferson a max player (or close to it)?


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

jefferson is a max player...is stromile swift a max player???


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

fruitcake said:


> lets hope phoenix kills philly and webber gets injured


 haha, how about we go for a webber and AI run into eachotehr and are done for the season?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

fruitcake said:


> jefferson is a max player...is stromile swift a max player???


 stro=no max.

Career averages of 9-5-.6 don't deserve that kind of money....now if the question is "is someone going to give it to him?" I wouldn't be surprised with how crazy things are.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Did Vinsane leave cause Carter was taken out? LOL

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> haha, how about we go for a webber and AI run into eachotehr and are done for the season?


 :gopray:


----------



## crimsonice (Feb 27, 2003)

fruitcake said:


> jefferson is a max player...is stromile swift a max player???


Swift is definitely not a max player... not even close...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

crimsonice said:


> True... Redd certainly isn't a max player, but I would think Brand is a more valuable commodity than Redd...
> 
> Is Jefferson a max player (or close to it)?


I don't think Jefferson is a max player, would had been nice to see him get a contract like Maggettes, but the difference is we are over the cap already. We have Carter and Kidd, 2 guys to build around. Jefferson is a building block, not the focus.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Petey said:


> Did Vinsane leave cause Carter was taken out? LOL
> 
> -Petey


 haha, I think so.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

the hornets might be willing to give stro a max deal...


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

fruitcake said:


> the hornets might be willing to give stro a max deal...


there is no way thats ever going to happen.

stromile hasn't even proven he is worth 7-8 million dollars IMO. although i would give him 7-8 million, i don't think he's done enough to warrant getting that type of money. we all see the ability he has, but he has been stuck on a very deep memphis squad.


----------



## crimsonice (Feb 27, 2003)

fruitcake said:


> the hornets might be willing to give stro a max deal...


if they do, their franchise is going to be ruined for a long time...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

crimsonice said:


> if they do, their franchise is going to be ruined for a long time...


Magloire and Swift in the same front court?

I don't think that is so bad really.

-Petey


----------



## crimsonice (Feb 27, 2003)

Petey said:


> Magloire and Swift in the same front court?
> 
> I don't think that is so bad really.
> 
> -Petey


with nobody passing them the ball... ya.. I think they would be bad...

don't get me wrong, I like swift, but not for the max... not even close..


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

They got Dickau, an MIP canidate.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

hey doesn't this 31 point game from vince carter mean he is only 1 back of the record in 30 point games after switchng teams mid-season?

Go VINCE...GO NETS


----------



## crimsonice (Feb 27, 2003)

Petey said:


> They got Dickau, an MIP canidate.
> 
> -Petey


who is probably more suited off the bench... don't you think?


----------



## crimsonice (Feb 27, 2003)

fruitcake said:


> hey doesn't this 31 point game from vince carter mean he is only 1 back of the record in 30 point games after switchng teams mid-season?
> 
> Go VINCE...GO NETS


that's right... he'll definitely break it and then some...


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

Another W.

Do they Nets have enough gas to drive this car to the playoffs?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i think they do and i think it was a great gm tonite
kidd was setn peepz up like crazy
carter was carter
kristic had a nice night


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

So far so good with this suns/sixers game. Second half is just starting.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

The sixers loss makes this win even better.


----------



## Bobot (Mar 28, 2005)

That was a nice play by Kidd when he threw the ball of the backboard for carter to dunk it. I know that was atleast the second time this season Kidd has done that but has there been more times?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

I only remember this one and the one against the (I think?) knicks early when vince got here.


----------



## XenoSphere (Mar 7, 2005)

Yeah, it's the 2nd time. VC is on a roll. I really hope we embarass the Knicks in MSG on Friday night. :boohoo:


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

Weber got injured


----------



## uptown4784 (Jul 4, 2004)

Chris Webber injured his left shoulder Wednesday night after he was advised to sit out the second half of Phoenix's 116-87 win over his Philadelphia 76ers. 

Sixers coach Jim O'Brien described the injury as a strain, while claimed it was a dislocation. He was to be re-examined when the team arrived back in Philadelphia. 

``I would just say you should always listen to the doctor,'' said Webber, who had 12 points and six rebounds before leaving the game 2:31 into the third quarter. ``He told me at halftime, 'Do not go back in.''' 

Webber also ``tweaked'' his surgically repaired left knee in the first half.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Fruitcake said:


> lets hope phoenix kills philly and webber gets injured


I called it :banana:


----------

